# Party game for over 50 ppl! Adult!



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last year one of the forum members did a _super_ nice game on horror/thriller/halloween movies that she shared with us. Complete with nice ballot forms etc to print out. Everyone, or if it's a couples' evening, I guess every couple, would get a preprinted form that they take around with them during the evening to try to complete (so works for late comers too). They use the form to write down the title to various movie posters that were altered to remove the movie's name. The person/couple with the most correct answers wins a prize. If multiple people have the same number of correct answers, those winning ballots could be put in a hat and drawn for the ultimate winner.

Aside from being beautifully designed, I liked that it had people walking around to the different movie poster stations so people weren't sitting on the couch all night long and were more likely to mingle. Aside from the host explaining the game and determining a winner at some point during the evening, it's pretty much a self-paced game.

Scavenger hunts are also a good way to get people up and moving around throughout the evening.


_The movie poster game was from HeatherR back in 2010 actually. _*Here's a link to her thread*_._


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

Tempt Your Fate has worked nicely for us with groups of 40-50 people through the years. Guests LOVE it, and even ask if we're playing it every year. You should tailor your fates to your crowd... leave out drinking fates if your crowd isn't comprised of big drinkers; leave out risque fates for a prudish crowd, etc. It's a game that's voluntary, people don't have to play if they don't want to, so it's nice for that reason. In my experience, once people see that the tasks aren't TERRIBLY embarrassing, lots of people want to play, especially if the prizes are desirable (lottery tickets, gift cards, food baskets, DVD's, CD's, etc.). You could also do an auction and the Who Am I game, which both work well for that kind of crowd. The problem with Winking Murderer for that size crowd, in my own experience, is that it's hard to get everyone on the same page with the objective, the rules and the expectations for the deaths. If you can clearly communicate the rules to that size crowd, it's a fun game; I've chosen to eliminate it because I found myself running around explaining the objective and rules 50 separate times -- not what I want to be doing at my party.  Good luck...


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

I have movie horror movie posters on my profile page in an album called horror movie posters. I do not have answer sheets there just the photos. someone else had borrowed my game and made answer sheets. ( I am sorry I dont remember who that was). 
I had just whipped up answer sheets in word. Some people liked to play these pics on a digital frame which is a cool idea, I hung them all over my house so people would move around and mingle... it worked and everyone had fun. Feel free to download the photos.


----------

